
Simon Browne: the soul-murdered theologian (1996) [pdf] - gwern
https://www.gwern.net/docs/psychology/1996-berman.pdf
======
rendall
It's interesting that the author explores Brown's malaise as a philosophical
matter (turning from dualism to materialism), rather than as a mental health
or neurological issue; even suggesting that it may have been addressed or
fixed by a shift in Brown's world view.

